# Meet the Twins!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The twins, Alison (and Kevin ~ LOL) were released yesterday afternoon. It was soooo good to get them all home, safe and sound.

I am, also, home now. I left around ten this morning, due to my, so called "friend", who was watching my babies. All is well at both households, just a little more drama at mine. Billy and Henry were so happy to see me. The girls were even happy to see them. It's all good. I'll be heading up North in a couple more weeks, when my dogsitter is available. 

I miss the twins already. I took several pics, but will send the slideshow later. For now, I have a few things to take care of, but wanted to share a couple pics of our new babies with you.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, they're just beautiful, Deb. You look so happy!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Great pics Deb! Congratulations. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

awww!!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Sooo precious!!! The twins are absolutely adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG they are beautiful Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

They are just too precious. :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay! I'm jealous. LOL! They are so beautiful. I hope you get to spend a lot of time with them as they grow. Those are wonderful pictures. Thank you so much for sharing them. Best wishes to all of you!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Awww... they are so adorable! Congrats to you and the new mom and dad!  Enjoy them! Can't wait to see the slide show.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Deb, the pictures are fabulous!!! You and your son look great and the twins ... oh gosh... they are so beautiful!!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh they are soooooooo precious!!! I'm SO happy for you and your family! I can't wait to see more and more pics!! BTW, I have a twin brother and sister--my mom had me when she was 19...she had the twins when she was 42! So I was an adult when she had them...I got to share in the experience and all of the joys. It's great!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

OMG Deb, they are absolutely beautiful! :wub: :wub: I just adore babies and look how proud you look in the photos. I'm so happy for you


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

How precious, Deb! OMG - the one of them in the bed together brought back memories! My twins shared a baby bed like that for quite a while. I'm anxious to see the video. Congratulations again.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! They are just gorgeous! 

Enjoy every moment with them. It's amazing how quickly they grow!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub: how cute are THEY?!?!?!?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG, they are SO BEAUTIFUL!! They brought tears to my eyes and I'm not usually that type of person, LOL Gorgeous!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

TWICE AS NICE - what BEAUTIFUL babies :wub: . Sarah


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Deb, huge congratulations!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: They are gorgeous. I am soooo jealous!! You and your son look soo happy. COngrats again!!!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww! Too cute!


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

The babies are so adorable and precious, and you are beaming like the proudest grandma (yikes, a grandma!). I am so happy that everyone is healthy.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

May God bless them...best wishes for healthy and happy lives. Those are two beautiful babies!


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Aww what cuties! :wub: Congratulations!

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:aktion033: congratulation, they are just perfect :wub: . how in the world are you going to wait for 2 weeks :smpullhair:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG Deb!!!! Your new grandbabies are SOOOO ADORABLE!!! I cant wait for more pics!! And you and your son look so happy!! Congrats again!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What precious sights they are. I know you must be so in love with them. Congrats again!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, they are beautiful!! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG congrats, they are just adorable.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Deb, they are so beautiful. I got all teary eyed looking at them. Precious babies. Great pic of you and your son too. You both look on cloud nine. Congrats Deb! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Deb, your grandbabies are adorable :wub: :wub: Both you and Kevin are beaming with joy in that picture, congratulations, I am so happy for you :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! How wonderful to see those precious little ones. Makes me want to snuggle them too.

Marsha


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh my goodness- What beautiful babies!! :wub: I miss that baby smell!  Thanks for sharing such great photos! :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH SO PRECIOUS, I'm looking forward to the next pictures to come!!! Hurry up and get unpacked!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

They are absolutely adorable, can't wait to see more pics! Congratulations on becoming a grandma!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

They´re precious!!!!!!!!! Mom looks great too! :aktion033:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:wub: Deb, the twins are just darling! They look snug as a bug wrapped up in their blankets.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh, they are just so precious Deb! :wub: What a miracle :aktion033: You were meant to be a Grandmother...you are just glowing in the picture with your son and baby~ :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh my GOODNESS!! :w00t: they are just beautiful, deb. :wub: you look so happy! :grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Debbie, what a wonderful thing to be blessed with. I'm sure you are bursting with pride and joy. My sincere congratulations.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Deb -- the babies are so precious. AND -- those gorgeous blankets look warm and snuggly, too. Were they hand made by someone special?

Congratulations on the bundle of joys!

I hope everything is really okay at home - and that you get some rest soon.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb -- the babies are so precious. AND -- those gorgeous blankets look warma and snuggly, too. Were they hand made by someone special?[/B]



Aren't those blankies to die for!! They are, ever so, snuggly. My DIL's Brother's MIL, knitted them. I'm not sure who knitted the little caps, but it may have been Louis. WOW!! These kids have a circle of family members, and LOVE, that's for sure.

I'm having problems with the settings on my laptop, and cannot get the link to the slideshow, so I will probably have Linda post it for me. It's fabulous!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb!...What beautiful!! beautiful! little grandbabies you have there! ( But of course you already KNOW that don't you?! )
I wish many many blessings upon them!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! They're just precious!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: SPECTACULAR Angels they are!! WHOPPEEEEE!! They are here and safe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bless all of you!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They are so beautiful. Sorry you had to leave so soon. I hope mom has extra help so she can get some rest.
Congratulations Grandma although no one will believe that you are a grandma.
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: You are more a hot mama!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> They are so beautiful. Sorry you had to leave so soon. I hope mom has extra help so she can get some rest.
> Congratulations Grandma although no one will believe that you are a grandma.
> :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: You are more a hot mama![/B]



LOL ~ My son asked me tonight what I want to be called, so they can start referring to the kids. I still can't decide. So, perhaps, you've come up with something I can use, "hot gramma mama", they can just call me "HGM" for short ~ LOL 

And yes, Alison has a ton of help, thank God. They are a handful. And my son, Kevin, has already set up a housekeeper to come every Tuesday, so they can focus on the kids, without the worry of laundry, dusting, etc.

You're right, Alison does need her rest. She is so very tired already. She has been resting, and Kevin will make sure she continues to do so. Like the nurse said, "the babies need a healthy mommy".

Alison feels fine, but is not letting that fool her. She knows she has been through major surgery, and must take it easy. 

WOW!!! It's all such a worry. Good heavens, I don't even know what to be called :blink:


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

The babies are beautiful. I am so happy for you and your family. They are just so perfect! :wub: Congrats!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

The photos are just beautiful and I know you just can't wait to get back to those babies. Enjoy every second....


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Some where along the line I missed this post. :blush: Congratulations on your new grandchildren. They are cute. :wub: 

Tina


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AWWW!! Cute pics!!! They look sooo adorable!!! Congrads!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Any new pics of the twins Deb???


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Absotlutely adorable -- beautiful babies. :wub: :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

How beautiful they are and how fortunate you are. God bless them! Thank you so much for sharing the darling photos with us. I LOVE babies!!!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh they're just adorable!!! If they every disappear, don't come looking at my house! B) 

Josie says: Those puppies got no fur!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

How about Hottie Grammy? Might make your son blush. They are so cute. :wub: My first was a c-section but since I had no labor I had an easy recovery. When the Dr. went to break my water he found something strange so I was rushed for a sonogram and my daughter was a double footling breech. The other two kids were VBAC and they hurt.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, I have been a way for a long time. Your a grandmother now wow :wub: Congrats!!!! To you and Your family.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Any new pics of the twins Deb???[/B]



Yes! We need more pictures!

We're getting better updates on puppies than the twins!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=455326
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL ~ I know, puppy udates all over the place.

The twins are doing fabulous!! They have been gaining about a half ounce a day, which the home nurse is very pleased about. 

Kevin and Alison aren't getting much sleep ~ lol

I plan on driving back in the next week, or so. It depends on Daisy, as she's had a couple pretty bad days now.

My son has taken a million pics, but hasn't transfered them to his computer yet :brownbag: 

Geeze, it would be quicker if he used a disposable camera, and mailed it to me. :huh:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update Deb. But I'm sorry to hear about our darling Miss Daisy. Please keep us posted on her.
Now, as far as what to call you, I'll have to think of something "G" rated. :w00t: :smtease: Do you like the Nana or Nonny ideas? What about Grammie Deb? I know you said you didn't want to be called Grandma, has that changed? Have you softened????  I bet they melted your heart. :wub: :wub:


----------

